# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriye ve Lübnanın Dış Politikalarını Etkileyen Faktörler

## ceyda

2013221_9ertanefegilsite.jpgSuriye dış politikası, diğer Ortadoğu ülkelerindeki dış politikayı etkileyen faktörlerin etkisi altındadır. Özellikle tarihi miras, geçmişteki emperyalist güçlerin politikaları, jeostratejik ve jeokültürel özellikleri Suriye dış politikasını etkilemektedir. Ancak İsrail, Irak ve Türkiye Suriye'nin komşuları oldukları için ve bölgesel çatışmalara da çok yakın bir konumda bulundukları için Suriye'deki elit kesim güvenlik endişeleri ve tehdit değerlendirmelerine dayalı bir dış politika geliştirmektedir. Suriye, Pan-Arabizm kaygılarını kendi ulusal çıkarları için kullanmıştır. Suriyeli otoriteler etnik ve toplumsal bölünmeleri iç istikrarsızlık ve sorunlu dış politika olarak görmektedirler. Ülkedeki ekonomik güçsüzlük ve güvenliğe ilişkin zorluklar Suriye'yi büyük güçlerle stratejik ilişkiler kurmaya itmiştir. Son olarak, Suriye'de otoriter bir rejim hakimdir ve Devlet Başkanı ülkeyi katı kurallarla yönetmektedir. Lübnan'da ise durum çok daha karışıktır. Lübnan'da çok karmaşık etnik ve sosyal yapılar mevcuttur. Bu durum ülkenin hem iç hem de dış politikasını radikal bir biçimde oldukça olumsuz etkilemiştir.

----------

